# Warning!!



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If you frequent eBay, please be aware of a new scam. This is how this one works (yes, I was one of the unlucky), you are looking at the menu of items, you click on an item and a box pops up, asking you to log in. Some (expletive removed before posting) person has duplicated a legit posting and added the pop up box. When you enter you user name and password, they have it. As I had been away from the computer for a few days, I didn't notice that this person had listed a $4500 piece of automotive diagnostic equipment with a buy it now price of $2000, under my account. While I was in the process of a live chat with eBay security, this person also listed the same item with a buy it now price of $1000, which someone purchased within just a few minutes. Luckily, he emailed me with a question about it before he paid for it.

IF YOU WANT TO PURCHASE AN ITEM ON EBAY, PLEASE CONTACT THE SELLER FIRST TO MAKE SURE THE AUCTION IS LEGIT. Who knows where this persons money would have gone had he not contacted me before paying.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm leary of E-Bay, but I know a lot of people who are "addicted" to finding buys on there to keep or resell. I had thought of doing some auctions on e-bay, but not now!! Thanks for the warning!
Darlene


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I buy and sell on ebay alot. I bought almost all my Ham radio equipment on ebay, I took my time and got some good deals. I bought 3 great radios for less than some pay for 1 new one. I have been alarmed once and thought I may have given my ID and password away but it turned out to be legit. You do have to be careful and if something sounds too good to b true it most likely is. I have found some great deals and made some good money on sales also. You take a chance on almost anything you do, you just have to be careful.

Thanks for the info though, I'll be even more careful.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW Chris
I'm glad I never bought anything off of E-Bay never really thought about it
But that is just me

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Isn't it amazing the lengths these thieves will go to?

Do you know if eBay was able to track the guy down??

I buy stuff on there all the time and haven't had a problem yet, but I will definitely keep my eyes open from now on...thanks for the warning and sorry you had to be the victim, but glad you didn't suffer any loss from that &%*^@$*!*


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Do you know if eBay was able to track the guy down??


I have been a member of eBay for 7 years and have something in the area of 40 transactions, without any problems what so ever. In order for this person to access my account, they had to change my password. When you change you password on eBay, they send out a courtesy email, letting you know that it has been changed (that's how I knew something was up). This email does contain information such as the ISP host address and the persons computer address. The security person was not able to tell me specifically that they would track this person down. In fact the answer I got was "I am not at liberty to discuss how eBay security tracks individuals, but I can tell you that the computer that this person used will no longer be able to connect to eBay". Another thing that I kind of found "big brother-ish" is that the security team can tell that I have not been active on eBay for a month or so, and that it has been a while since I had changed my password. I wonder what else they track?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Do you know if eBay was able to track the guy down??


I have been a member of eBay for 7 years and have something in the area of 40 transactions, without any problems what so ever.

Another thing that I kind of found "big brother-ish" is that the security team can tell that I have not been active on eBay for a month or so, and that it has been a while since I had changed my password. I wonder what else they track?
[/quote]

LOL! I have been a member for over 5 years and have over 200 transactions...ok, so I've had some not so great sellers that I've dealt with, but never anything like what happened to you









I'm sure eBay has lots of tricks up their sleeves as far as watching activity...even on here, if you click a member's name, it will tell you the last day and time they were here on Outbackers.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't know if this is related, but someone just lifted my paypal password somehow and mailed themselves a payment of ~250 pounds, I guess that's ~$500. It was flagged and I got a call from paypal. Still don't know how they lifted my password.









Paypal investigated and credited my account back the money.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE HEADS UP! THAT'S KINDA SCARY!









*HEIDI*


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I have sold on ebay for many years. Antiques, linens, lace and jewerly. As soon as I hit the 500 positive feedback mark I was a target. First came emails from other sellers asking to buy my username with my feedback. So those people who are selling 1cent items are just building there feedback to sell to someone else.

Then the fake paypal. You will get a email that looks to be from paypal. They will say there is something wrong with your account. Bla Bla Bla click on the link... Then you will click on the link and a page that looks exactly like paypal will come up. As soon as you long your name and password into that account you money is gone. (thank good I never did this). Plus they have access to you bank accounts and other personal info. ALWAYS CHECK THE HTTP. to make sure you are logging into a secure site. even if you do banking on line.

Then as mentioned before, they just start to use your ebay username to trick people with your good feednback into buying things. (again I haven't had this happen to me yet but I have had it happen to a friend). Plus they sell big things like cars and boats for cheap. Always email the seller before purchasing something big..

It is very scary but you have to know what to look for. I do most of my banking and bills on line also. Just be careful if something doesn't look right RUN.... and Never ever give you s.s number to anything on line.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If I am not mistalen, even E bay will tell you not to go to a link supposidly to Ebay. To access your acct and then any mail they actually sent, go dirctly to www. ebay.com and then you know where you are is correct not some phony link.

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Fake links come in email all the time. They look authentic...but they aren't. I'm not afraid of eBay purchases. I've only had one minor problem...but it was partially eBay's fault...and I got my money back.

"It's a jungle out there kiddies....have a very fruitful day." Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I got scammed once, myself. And I learned to NEVER reply to an email from a buyer or seller outside of eBays message service . This is how they got me.

About a year ago, somebody sent me a question about an item I had listed for sale, and I answered through my regular email. That gave them confirmation as to my email address/eBay ID connection. Those two pieces of information, along with some simple code-cracking software got them access to my ebay account, whereupon they changed my contact information (email address) and listed a motorcycle for sale under my ebay account. Any questions about the motorcycle went to them, not me. When I discovered the scam, the bidding was up to $7000, with a couple more days to go. If I had not caught it and had ebay stop the auction, the winning bidder would have sent money to the scammer and the bidder would have been leaning on me to deliver a non-existent motorcycle.

Ebay suspended my account for three days to cool things off and then I re-opened it with new account information and passwords for ebay, paypal - and my credit cards and bank accounts, to be safe.

This scam happened to a friend of mine twice, as well. So NEVER reply to any ebay emails through any means other than "My Messages" within ebay.

(And then I got several emails asking what happened to the motorcycle, which I DID NOT reply too.)

Mike


----------

